# Black Eyed Leucistic Ball Python



## deathinfire (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.constrictors.com/Collection/BallPythons/BlackEyedLeucisticBallPython.html


Some of you may of seen this python before from www.constrictors.com but for those who haven't prepare to be blown away . This python is absolutely amazing in my books and its up for sale, what price do you think a python like this would fetch??


----------



## thals (Nov 18, 2005)

wow, love the eyes! Absolutely amazing, though seeing as its a relatively rare morph, I'd say you'd be looking at 10's of thousands to the 100's of thousands price mark (just a vague guess).

Quite frankly, way over the average person's budget to say the least lol


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 18, 2005)

What a ripper! I think I'd be opting for an albino olive with some contact lenses tho :wink:


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG that is amazing. Price wise, how long is a piece of string ? I would say it would go up to 6 figures quite easily.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 18, 2005)

Love that eye :twisted:


----------



## newtosnakes (Nov 18, 2005)

hhhmmmm........ the day i will poweball/lotto/scratchies millions is the day that I will be able to afford taht snake. Just incredible.


----------



## bigbing (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll give them $7.50 if they pay the freight


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw this listed under 'Australian Snakes' and I thought, ooooo


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ball Pythons*

http://www.constrictors.com/Available/showcat.php?cat=24

They are asking $40,000 (I gues $US) for the Fire Ball that made this snake so I guess the white one is defintely over $100K!!!


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2005)

No such luck  



Wrasse said:


> I saw this listed under 'Australian Snakes' and I thought, ooooo


----------



## saxon (Nov 18, 2005)

200k they go for


----------



## Jason (Nov 18, 2005)

> 200k they go for


 i have seen them for sale at that price b4


----------



## yommy (Nov 19, 2005)

how awesome are these, is there nothing they can do in the states?
Wouldn't mind one in my collection, one can dream.....


----------



## shellshock (Nov 25, 2005)

they have alot more money among herp collecters over there even our natives "the rarer"ones they have alot more of them e.g if some one bred some golden GTP more likely the majority would go over. There is a couple of herp lovers that could affored to buy them but not enough. There for the snakes that have rare breeding traits will be few and far between in australia.
this is just my opinion i dont know if am correct or not.
the snake pictued is beautiful.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey shellshock that seems like a pretty good analysis to me. But also remember they also have 250 million people in a country the size of ours so their market is also huuuuuge. And they dont have idiot gov'ts like us restricting it. Look at our birds. Pricess parrots were almost extinct and they they come in all colours. Cockatiels, budgies, ringnecks etc. And then dogs! Holy Crap! They basically all have the same DNA as a wold but look at them. it seems that captive breeding does that to animals. The yanks are now so on top f it that they can even predict what they are getting.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 26, 2005)

> The yanks are now so on top f it that they can even predict what they are getting.


If forums like this keep educating people, soon we will catch up. All that is stopping AUS herpers is having the guts to work on genetics (there are a few but not enough), to produce high quality designer morphs, as we have the richest natural resourses in the world. We just have to stop leaking our genetics to the world, stopping large international breeders who can afford the time and money, from working our lines. It's time we started making them jealous of our herps, instead of us drooling over their aussie stock. This is my opinion.

ihaveherps


----------



## munkee (Nov 26, 2005)

Just looked around the site a bit. Two things of note.
The standard male ball python = $30
The one we are drooling over = $200,000 :shock: 

With the beginning prices so low I can see why herping is so big over there. I'm trying to post the link to the forsale section but not sure if this will work.

http://www.constrictors.com/Pythons.html


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 26, 2005)

Holy ****...Honestly I think that is crazy if someone is going to spend $200,000 for a snake... Yeah its beautiful and a very rare one..... But I think I would prefer to spend that sorta money somewhere else.... Even $40,000 for those fire ones I think is a bit much... I would get one of our own GTP's before One of those anyday... $200,000 = 40 GTP's at $5000 a pop... Even less with a bulk discount I would think...


----------



## Retic (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes but you are making a comparison between the States and here, the people that spend $200,000 on a snake as a long term breeding investment already have dozens of GTP's at about $300 US. We are the only country where people are daft enough to pay $5000 and much more for a GTP


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

> I would get one of our own GTP's before One of those anyday... $200,000 = 40 GTP's at $5000 a pop... Even less with a bulk discount I would think...


yer but even greens in the US are cheaper then what we pay for good jungles!

it would be interesting to see what morphs could be created in AUS, im interested in that athertons x darwin on the herp trader, i think that looks pretty good and i think that would colour up great in a couple of yrs, if only i had the dosh.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

as far as im conserned i reckon it will be a bloody long time before our herp industry is anything like the US, when gtp and other expensive herps come down in price in say 10 yrs people like you and me even if you think you wont, will start looking for the new best thing and that would be in the form of some sought of new morph, jmo


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2005)

just thought i would show this, it was on another site, just so people can see what stupid prices the US slap on animals. i really thought this was good.

http://www.sandsexoticanimals.com/authors.html


----------



## zard (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry to go against the grain but what a boring snake! i like the animal for its colours, that does absolutly nothing for me


----------



## mandy (Dec 4, 2005)

oh gosh wow :shock: it kinda reminds me of those hairless cats though ? still i wouldn't mind keeping him at my house  
i want a ball python


----------

